# Pocket holes for full size clubhouse loft bed



## ashleymyersj (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm new to woodworking & this is my biggest project to date. I was wondering if pocket hole joinery would be suffecient for my clubhouse type loft bed it will be for full size mattress. The end result will hopefully look like the 1 in picture. This will also be accommodating a 6 yr old & 3 yr old twin boys. It will be 12 2×6s tall 5 1/2ft and needs to be 54" on side walls and 75" length across front. I went by my own measurements & with the rush n 3 screaming kids in my ear my boards ended up cut too short. I'm shy 6" on sides & 3" in front. I thought could attach a 2×6 standing straight up at the corners to make it right size. Any help would be great & appreciated other link is 1 of my walls










http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll33/ashleymyers233/Mobile%20Uploads/th_20150704_225203_zps6sks8rdb.jpg


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

To answer your question: No. It will never hold up.
I had 3 boys and every thing I build for them was HEAVY DUTY.
I built them some beds with drawers underneath all out of 2×6's and dowelled together.
Lasted till their teens and I gave them to the neighbor hes' still got them that's been about 20 years ago

I would glue the 2×6's with dowels and install vertical battens to screw the 2×6's for stability one on each corner and one on the hinge side of the door.

You can use long screws (3") to attach sides to each other and plug the holes.
I would build it in sections that can be taken apart for moving.

Good Luck!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pocket holes are good for little to no load applications. For load bearing joints I'd say dowel it at least. The glue is the strength in the joint.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

NO it will not hold. If that matress is elevated be very careful! Look at plans for traditional beds.

I built a Cal King with for myself and Wife. It has no center support and is done with I beam type construction on the slats. The side rails have a 1"x2" rail glued and screwed to the bed sides. Thats a full 1" thick not 3/4". I have 5 slats but you could do 4 for that size bed.

The slats are an I-beam construction. That will add some strength. I included a link to the bed project on Flickr. Scroll through a few pics and you will see a shot of the slats and that lip I'm referring to. counter sink the slats and screw in to the side rail, and you should be good to go. Since I topped my rails with a matress that did not require a box spring, I covered my slats with 1/2" ply. Concept still the same.

I'd use a M&T construction for those bed rails to your corner post for added safety. Good luck.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/89hH04


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally agree with everyone, for your project you got to build heavy duty. Pocket holes would the last choice and I guarantee they wont survive two rambunctious boys playing in a fort.
By the way that bed looks really cool, way to go Dad.


----------



## ashleymyersj (Jul 11, 2015)

How snug should mattress fit into frame? I definitely want it to be fairly easy to make up & change linens. But also not sure it should be shifting alot. Well more than my bad boys r gonna be moving around


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A 6yr old and two 3yr olds, concrete is probably your best option.


----------

